# snowflake!



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

a few people wanted to see some updated pics of snowflake the ivory raccoon dog.....so here she is after a bath abit wet still.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I may have to come to your house and steal her <3


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

MattsZoo said:


> I may have to come to your house and steal her <3


lol if you can get past her boyfriend hes not as friendly


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahaha that is adorable.
She's a right bundle of fluff!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Really nice Liam.
Is she really friendly all the time and will that change with age.
Just curious.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Really nice Liam.
> Is she really friendly all the time and will that change with age.
> Just curious.


Cheers mate, well she's best part of a year old now she was hand reared and was handled a lot when she was younger, she only really gets handled now for baths, grooming and occasional cuddles. She seems like she's almost wild like her boyfriend in the enclosure and then soon as you get hold of her she reverts to this friendly cuddly animal that even gives kisses! After seeing other peoples raccoon dogs and the fact that she's hand reared I'm sure we won't have to worry but regular handling makes for a friendly raccoon dog anyway  sorry that was so long winded lol.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

about time you got these pics up shes a stunner:flrt:. i think she prob just acting like the male as mine rarely get picked up but when they do they dont mind at all. my partner always gives them a stroke so on before feeding time.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

philipniceguy said:


> about time you got these pics up shes a stunner:flrt:. i think she prob just acting like the male as mine rarely get picked up but when they do they dont mind at all. my partner always gives them a stroke so on before feeding time.


Lol thanks yep think your right she even calms him down when he starts freaking out by grabbing him haha.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

liam.b said:


> Lol thanks yep think your right she even calms him down when he starts freaking out by grabbing him haha.


its a shame your male is not so good.do you think he just feels he has to protect her? or he just dont like people? my male is very friendly but the female is always the first to come and say hi.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

philipniceguy said:


> its a shame your male is not so good.do you think he just feels he has to protect her? or he just dont like people? my male is very friendly but the female is always the first to come and say hi.


It's because he was parent reared and left alone was never handled by the breeder, we've tried but it really freaks him out and he's got a nice set of on him. We got him for breeding so it doesn't really bother us, also it's her that protects him lol when he was on his own before we introduced them he wasn't as calm.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

i see P R would of been fine if handled shame but if its for breeding then guess your be fine :no1:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah going to have loads of lil ones to play with soon anyway!  just hope they don't eat like snowflake did when she was little....she ate so much  lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice animal mate, the colour makes her look pretty un Raccoon Dog-like. She's a bonny girl.

BTW, pull ya keks up! :lol2:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Very nice animal mate, the colour makes her look pretty un Raccoon Dog-like. She's a bonny girl.
> 
> BTW, pull ya keks up! :lol2:


Thanks mate and yep the reason we got them the colour makes them look like a different animal!  ......and lol!


----------



## DiLam (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah snowsflake tells the boy were cleaning the enclosure to keep him calm. They are really getting on. The boy stares at us alot and runs off and comes back to look see if were done. Real stunners


----------



## DiLam (Mar 30, 2008)

*Fewpics of the others *









Genets










Raccoons cookie and biscuit cuddling in hammock and female at the bottom


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Special genet! Lol


----------



## DiLam (Mar 30, 2008)

liam.b said:


> Special genet! Lol


I know there silly!

Having a stretch!









And female skunk after bath lol


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

liam.b said:


> Special genet! Lol





DiLam said:


> image
> Genets
> 
> image
> ...


I confused i thought they was liams??? two usernames or .....?:gasp:

i love the genets can you handle yours? will you be breeding them?


----------



## DiLam (Mar 30, 2008)

Were mates we own half the animals each  were hoping they will breed. The guy we bOught them off didnt really handle them. You can stroke them an theyve never shown agression towards us. The pair sometimes jumps up you and plays in your hair like a cat if you know what i mean. Really amazing animals!


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

philipniceguy said:


> I confused i thought they was liams??? two usernames or .....?:gasp:
> 
> i love the genets can you handle yours? will you be breeding them?


Haha snows mine ( I'm the one holding the skunk and snow, dickens is the photographer) dickens has the evil **** dog lol! No we don't handle them as such their abit too jumpy, they happily sit on our head when being cleaned out and I have had to pick them up a few times without any fuss, and yes at least the trio should breed this year


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm rather with green with envy, looooove the genets, snowflake is lovely too...


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

em_40 said:


> I'm rather with green with envy, looooove the genets, snowflake is lovely too...


Haha thankyou  The genets are one of our favourites as well.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

What size enclosure is the trio of genets in?
(apologies as I think I have asked before)


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

em_40 said:


> What size enclosure is the trio of genets in?
> (apologies as I think I have asked before)


I don't think anyone's asked me lol erm the trios in a 10x6x6ft at the moment until their outside extensions done.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

what do you feed your genets??? and how much ruffly???


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

philipniceguy said:


> what do you feed your genets??? and how much ruffly???


At the moment their all on a mixture of high protein dog biscuits, good quality dog and cat meat, bakers meaty chunks, various fruits (apples their fav), yoghurt, giant mealworms and adult locust. Also occasional whole prey food, chicks and hamsters etc. as for amounts usually for the trio for example they get a couple of Small dog bowls full, they usually leave a little bit though.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

liam.b said:


> At the moment their all on a mixture of high protein dog biscuits, good quality dog and cat meat, bakers meaty chunks, various fruits (apples their fav), yoghurt, giant mealworms and adult locust. Also occasional whole prey food, chicks and hamsters etc. as for amounts usually for the trio for example they get a couple of Small dog bowls full, they usually leave a little bit though.


do you give more meat than fruit? say 75% meat/25% fruit ish?


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

philipniceguy said:


> do you give more meat than fruit? say 75% meat/25% fruit ish?


I would say 40% meat/meaty chunks 30% biscuits and the rest fruit, yoghurt, insects etc. they get fruit/yoghurt every day. Hard to judge % we just make up their food by eye.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cool just wanted ruff idea. as my civets get 75% fruit 25% meat. was just wondering how they compare. sound good and look so similer to palm civets which is why i like them and i prefer feeding meat eaters to fruit eaters, not sure why just do:lol2: so as they more meat be nice


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

philipniceguy said:


> cool just wanted ruff idea. as my civets get 75% fruit 25% meat. was just wondering how they compare. sound good and look so similer to palm civets which is why i like them and i prefer feeding meat eaters to fruit eaters, not sure why just do:lol2: so as they more meat be nice


Lol I know what you mean but yeah they are very much more meat eaters and they LOVE insects. Looking into them do the future then?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

liam.b said:


> Lol I know what you mean but yeah they are very much more meat eaters and they LOVE insects. Looking into them do the future then?


yes i am its just a case of when i get some. I always prefer to get young animals to try and keep them tame 80% of the time it works :lol2:. i got hundreds of thousands of roaches of differant types for the insect side. all my mammals/rodents/lizards love them but civets/**** dogs only get them as treats.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

philipniceguy said:


> yes i am its just a case of when i get some. I always prefer to get young animals to try and keep them tame 80% of the time it works :lol2:. i got hundreds of thousands of roaches of differant types for the insect side. all my mammals/rodents/lizards love them but civets/**** dogs only get them as treats.


They are getting popular it's just the lack of people actually breeding them, we are hoping for a few litters at least this year. Yeah haven't tried them on roaches but watching them destroy adult locust makes me think they would like em!


----------



## DiLam (Mar 30, 2008)

The genets seem to love apple! When we got them they were on a whole prey item diet only! Although they do eat whole prey diet in the wild. We felt that there poo didnt look healthy at all with the diet so we have tried nearly everything on them to see what they like to eat. Like liam said they get what we feel is enough for them. They wouldnt even eat cat or dog biscuits or meat. We just kept offereing it till they finally munch it down. Must admit they seem alot happier having a varied diet!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

DiLam said:


> I know there silly!
> 
> Having a stretch!
> image
> ...


You and the skunk have the same scruffy black hair :devil: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

MattsZoo said:


> You and the skunk have the same scruffy black hair :devil: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lol! This is true.


----------



## DiLam (Mar 30, 2008)

MattsZoo said:


> You and the skunk have the same scruffy black hair :devil: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lol shes all fluffy now haha. Our skunks both loved shower time lol


----------

